# 100 years of Heifetz



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just read this:

It’s a hundred years ago come Friday, October 27 1917 to be precise, since Jascha Heifetz made his explosive US debut at Carnegie Hall. The violinist was 16 years old, fresh from St Petersburg, and phenomenally gifted.
The hall was packed out on advance hype. Every musician in New York needed to hear this kid.
It was an unseasonally warm Saturday afternoon. Mischa Elman turned to his neighbour, the pianist Leopold Godowsky, before the debutant came on stage.
‘Phew,’ said Elman, ‘it’s hot in here.’
‘Not for pianists,’ said Godowsky.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

There is an article in the November 2017 edition of Strad magazine. The cover story is about Heifetz"s debut. I'd like to get my hands on the magazine but sadly it's not sold anywhere here anymore.


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

I just posted a few links about Heifetz & his Guarnerius a few days ago on my FB timeline.
https://www.thestrad.com/artists/jascha-heifetzs-us-debut-a-hundred-years-ago/7212.article
https://www.sfcv.org/article/embodied-spirit-the-journey-of-a-famous-violin

Here's God's Fiddler full movie at PBS' American Masters - http://www.pbs.org/wnet/americanmas...ut-the-film-jascha-heifetz-gods-fiddler/3740/

I've reposted this quip & video for a couple of years:
"Heifetz used his priceless 1742 ex-David Guarnerius violin on my 1959 Munch/BSO recording of this concerto. It was his main performance axe even though he owned a couple of Strads. It was used by Ferdinand David when he played this concerto's premiere in 1845 so my 180gm LP with Heifetz using it is pretty sweet."


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

A few of my Heifetz favorites:


----------

